# Georgia inshore report 12/14



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

That's some sweet inshore Georgia fishing!


----------



## mullinsjl (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice! What area of Ga are you fishing? I like fish out of Ft. McAllister in Richmond Hill whenever I get a kitchen pass.


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard. Another kayaker graduating to the gheenoe world. You've posted some nice reports on Jax Kayak Fishing, glad to see you sharing here.


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice report! I use the white swimming mullet quite a bit also it's a killer.


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice fish. Have seen your post on the the yak forum and you always slay it. [smiley=headbang.gif]


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice fish wtg, what style gheenoe did your get?



Alex


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum
That's the way to put up a first post!


----------



## jdavis (Dec 16, 2009)

> Nice! What area of Ga are you fishing? I like fish out of Ft. McAllister in Richmond Hill whenever I get a kitchen pass.


I fish around St.Simons and Jekyll. 

I got a gheenoe classic.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Good report and nice fish! Welcome aboard.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Sweet day on the water!  Welcome to the gheenoe club. Gotta love winter fishing...


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice bunch of fish, welcome to the forum


----------

